# Roller Pigeons



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*A friend of mine who is with parrot rescue e -mailed me this. I thought I would post this in case anyone is interested.*


Hi Victor, 
I thought of you when I saw this email. Do you know any one who might be able to get these birds??
Roberta Barr 
Nebraska Parrot Rescue 
Bellevue, Ne 68147 


OT Anyone know who might want Roller Pigeons around MO or KS? 
Posted by: "Sherri Duncan" [email protected] ferretmominmo 
Thu Dec 25, 2008 10:19 pm (PST) 

I saw this under free on Kansas city CL. Very sad. Do we know anyone who keeps or would want to keep these birds. Who knows how long its has been without proper care.

Reply to: [email protected] hotmail.com 

Date: 2008-12-25, 7:16PM CST

My grandfather passed away last month and has about 50 "roller" pigeons
that he left behind. My grandma doesn't know how to take care of them.
They are free to whoever can pick them up. They are very tame as my 3
year old and I held them in our hand. They come with the house they
live in also. If interested please e-mail for pickup location.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> *A friend of mine who is with parrot rescue e -mailed me this. I thought I would post this in case anyone is interested.*
> 
> 
> Hi Victor,
> ...


*...."They come with the house they
live in also."* OK, Victor, if the rollers come w/the house......I'm game!!
Let me know move in date

fp


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

My nephew and I just finished a new loft and are looking for rollers. Would be very interested in obtaining some of these birds. I have sent an e-mail to tiffany. I am located in Warrensburg, MO.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That is great Uncle Buck. I also alerted Roberta my contact in Nebraska. Thanks.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

feralpigeon said:


> *...."They come with the house they
> live in also."* OK, Victor, if the rollers come w/the house......I'm game!!
> Let me know move in date
> 
> fp


...FUNNY FP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

Talked with the young lady with the birds via e-mail. Someone is coming to pick them up this weekend. Hope they find a great home. Sounds like she is having a hard time of it. Her grandfather was her best friend and, like all of us who have lost loved ones, misses him greatly.
Please keep her and her family in your prayers.


----------

